# With 4 more wins....



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

....we would have the most wins for a 3rd year franchise ever at 32. 

Would be a nice accomplishment but it isn't worth losing Durant


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

You guys have a really tough remaining schedule so I don't see it happening. I think the Bobcats could have been a 35-40 win team had they been healthy all year. There's a lot of potential there.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Your probaly right. Here's our remaining schedule


Apr. 1st @ Raptors


Apr. 3rd vs. Wizards


Apr. 4th @ Wizards


Apr. 6th vs. Pacers


Apr. 8th @ Heat


Apr. 10th vs. Heat


Apr. 13th @ Bulls


Apr. 14th @ Bucks


Apr. 18th vs. Knicks

We might only get 1 win the rest of the way


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Pacers suck, surely you can beat them.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

You will get 3 wins. And tie the record???????


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

If we win 3, then yes, we would tie the record


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Down to 3 after tonights win against the Wizards


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

That's a good win for the Bobcats. I think you guys can beat the Pacers and the Knicks. And I think you may be able to win the 2nd last game aswell.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Supposedly this record would only be the best expansion record since '81. I thought it was All-time but not I don't really know why that's something to care about since the Mavericks (38-44) and the Bucks (66-?) both had better records


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Another win @ washington this time. Great Job. Even though they didnt have Butler and Arenas most of the game, but its good that you guys won. Only 2 more wins until you get your record. Good Luck


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

32nd win tonight

Charlotte Bobcats now hold the record :clap:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I would like to beat the Knicks to end up with a winning record at home...Jeesh we must suck on the road.Of course it might cost us a lot of ping pong balls.Now we're tied with Seattle for 5th/6th I think and only half a game behind the blazers.I don't even want to think about how close to the playoffs we are but we're only five games behind the 8th seed.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

We're 20-20 at home so we're 12-27 on the road?

Morrison is suposed to be "better" on the road too


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Morrison would be better in some other NBA city I'm sure


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Color me impressed. You guys did it.


----------

